# It's been a long time coming ....



## Andy HB (Oct 30, 2011)

..... but I'm having my 'Death by calories' lasagne today. 

I'll let everyone know when I can move again. 

I also promise to have a good couple of weeks full of bunny food, long walks and exercise on my rowing machine.

Right! I'm off to dive into it now!

Andy


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> ..... but I'm having my 'Death by calories' lasagne today.
> 
> I'll let everyone know when I can move again.
> 
> ...



Enjoy it but please come back soon....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Andy lately?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Has anyone heard from Andy lately?



The last I heard, someone had seen two feet sticking out of a very large pasta dish Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 31, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> The last I heard, someone had seen two feet sticking out of a very large pasta dish Sheena





I've survived!! I've booked another appointment for the same time next year!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am thinking that  maybe you only ate half of it this time!


I just know you wouldn't have ate a whole one all to yourself! You have much too much control these days Andy.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothing beats home-made lasagna


----------

